# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El futuro de la energia nuclear hacia 2020

## Jonasino

Documento de trabajo nº15/2015 de la Comisión permanente de Investigacion de la Energía

http://www.ieee.es/Galerias/fichero/..._E.Minguez.pdf

Fuente: http://www.ieee.es/

----------

F. Lázaro (02-oct-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.ieee.es/Galerias/fichero/..._E.Minguez.pdf
> 
> [...]
> 
> Durante 2013, los 9 reactores nucleares en funcionamiento en Alemania produjeron 92,14 TWh, el 15,45% del total de la electricidad consumida. La transformación del sistema energético alemán, considerando que esa producción eléctrica  de  origen  nuclear  desaparecerá  con  el  llamado  apagón  nuclear, y con el apoyo masivo a las renovables, junto con el uso continuado del carbón, podría costar un billón de euros  al país hasta el final de la década de 2030, según fuentes oficiales. *Sólo las primas y subvenciones para apoyar la adopción de las renovables (las eólicas y fotovoltaicas) supondrán unos 680.000 millones de euros hasta 2020*.
> 
> [..]


Jesús... se han vuelto locos

----------

Jonasino (03-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

Pues eso, simplemente un documento de trabajo base, uno más de los muchos que hay, sin formalizar, lleno de vaguedades en el cual ni se indica el por qué se debe mantener el porcentaje ni aporta ninguna información adicional que no se sepa ya. Simplemente un copia pega de datos del IEA.

----------


## termopar

> Jesús... se han vuelto locos


Sí que deben estar muy locos. Como usted sabrá, estos subsidios se han utilizado para madurar inicialmente la tecnología (como ocurrió con la nuclear en sus orígenes pero de lo que nadie habla es de los subsidios cuando estas empresas eran estatales y los pagábamos como empresa publica que eran). Hoy en día los subsidios a las renovables están desapareciendo, incluso en Alemania, esas cifras que se dan ya no están actualizadas. Es más, en Alemania ya se han recortado por ley. 

Los pronucleares abusan de decir de los subsidios en renovables pero ellos mismos sin los subsidios no sobrevivirían en la mayoría de las ocasiones. Hoy en día, el mercado eléctrico en España está liberalizado. Cualquier empresa eléctrica podría poner una nuclear si le resultase rentable, sin embargo no lo hacen, será que no es tan rentable como se comenta y que necesitan subsidios como en UK???

Lean este documento en inglés muy representativo al respecto. DEMOLEDOR:




> *Compete or suckle: Should troubled nuclear reactors be subsidized?*
> Peter Bradford
> Adjunct Professor, Vermont Law School
> August 18, 2016 3.54am BST
> 
> Today we offer two expert perspectives on subsidizing nuclear power. Here’s the argument against providing economic support.
> 
> Since the 1950s, U.S. nuclear power has commanded immense taxpayer and customer subsidy based on promises of economic and environmental benefits. Many of these promises are unfulfilled, but new ones take their place. More subsidies follow.
> 
> ...


Reference: https://theconversation.com/compete-...bsidized-62069

Sumen los subsidios que ha recibido la nuclear y échense las manos a la cabeza, QUÉ BARBARIDAD!!!

----------


## pablovelasco

Bueno, no veo que las empresas ni los países se lancen en masa a construir plantas de energía solar o eólica, será por algo.

*Cualquier empresa eléctrica podría poner una nuclear si le resultase rentable*

No, me temo que no es tan fácil, se necesita una aprobación del estado. Aprobación que jamás darían, pero no por motivos económicos, sino puramente políticos. Igual que en Alemania. Todo este movimiento es por presión del partido de los verdes, del que necesitan apoyo. El coste de la gracia les importa un pepino, y si el precio sube al doble, pues que suba, los políticos se lo pueden permitir, perder las elecciones... Eso no.

----------


## termopar

Sr. Velasco,

No se pueden decir más afirmaciones absurdas concentradas y en el menor tiempo ....

Las plantas de energía solar y eólica está siendo instalados por todas las empresas habidas y por haber de todos los sectores. Se han comprometido a abastecerse o instalarse renovables hasta producir el 100% en renovable IKEA, Swiss Re, Adobe, Apple, Astrazeneca, Bank of America, Biogen, Bloomberg, BMW group, BT, Caixa, Cocacola, Commerzbank, credit agricole, Diageo, Elopak, Facebook, GM, Goldman sachs, Google, H&M, HP, Infosys, ING, Johnson&Johnson, Kpn, Laposte, Mark&Spencer, Microsoft, Nestlé, Nike, Philips, Procter&Gamble, SAP, SGS, Sky, Starbucks, Swiss post, TATA Motors, Tetrapack, Unilever, Wallmart, WellsFargo, etc.

El crecimiento en generación eléctrica instalada es el mayor de todas las tecnologías en los últimos 5 años, en todos los países, desarrollados y no desarrollados. Véase el ejemplo de EEUU (http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...os-siete-anos/) pero en general los resultados en todos los países son espectaculares incrementándose un 70% a nivel mundial (https://www.ft.com/content/67b20418-...f-77baadeb1c93)....menos en España, en todos, así nos luce el pelo.



Y aquí , los únicos que hacen lobby (junto con la Sociedad Nuclear española) para reintroducir la nuclear a pesar de que no sea económicamente rentable son algunos políticos que ya sabemos de qué pie cojean (http://www.eleconomista.es/energia/n...s-de-2030.html). Metiendo miedo, como casi siempre.

Y por último, que yo sepa los verdes en Alemania no tienen nada que presionar a la sra. Merkel, que es de derechas y no gobierna con ellos.

Cómo le graban a usted las etiquetas a fuego vivo, madre mía!!!

----------


## pablovelasco

*Y por último, que yo sepa los verdes en Alemania no tienen nada que presionar a la sra. Merkel, que es de derechas y no gobierna con ellos.*

Sí que gobierna con ellos en algún estado. Creo que los de Baden , Hesse y Sajonia. Estudio historia actual, y me parece recordar que eran esos más o menos.

De todas formas este dilema es simple. El aumento de las energías renovables en Alemania, que según su gráfico llega a más del 35% del total, se ha traducido en un ahorro del coste energético o no. Si me demuestra que la factura que pagan los alemanes es menor que la que pague otro país que use más nuclear, por mí que le peguen fuego a la centrales nucleares. Yo no soy pro-nuclear, si no pro-barato. 
Si me dice que los alemanes son los que menos pagan por su electricidad (coste + impuestos, que es como se suelen financiar las renovables.) me convence. Si por el contrario resulta que son de los que más pagan, pues mire, prefiero otras formas de producir. 
Me han dicho que en Estonia, Lituania, Letonia, Bulgaria... Es más barato. Qué usan ellos??? Quizá es que tengan combustibles fósiles baratos, no sé no me he parado a investigar.

Y todas las empresas esas, han construido sin subvenciones?

----------


## termopar

O sea que la Merkel, por gobernar en algunas regiones con los verdes cambia la política de gobierno estatal, JAJAJAJA. Cuando el PP gobernaba en Extremadura con IU, entonces que hacia el PP a nivel estatal, comunismo puro y duro, no? a ver cual es la siguiente que suelta, difícil mejorarlo.

Por otro lado, le voy a dar una gráfica de los costes de la electricidad en Alemania que no la va ni a mirar y aunque no sirva de nada, pero usted solicita saber como van los precios tras la inserción de renovables:



Referencia: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...-keep-falling-

En estos momentos son más baratos que incluso en Francia, la cuna de la nuclear, y si no mire este comparativo del último año (lineas verde y naranja):




Y sobre esos paises del este europeo, no se qué decir, también en Venezuela el petroleo es barato y no por ello me parece comparable, no?, el poder adquisitivo que ellos tienen, impuestos, servicios sociales, etc, hace que reduzcan los costes en mayor cuantía. Yo que usted buscaría paises con igualdad de poder adquisitivo y misma política de impuestos.

----------


## pablovelasco

*En estos momentos son más baratos que incluso en Francia, la cuna de la nuclear*

Me temo que no, o por lo menos manejamos datos distintos. Y la verdad, como fuente eurostat me da mas confianza.

En estos momentos coste del Kw/h, excluyendo impuestos en Francia: 0.1095e, en Alemania 0.1388e

Fuente: eurostat. 
http://appsso.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/...pc_204&lang=en

*también en Venezuela el petroleo es barato y no por ello me parece comparable, no?, el poder adquisitivo que ellos tienen, impuestos, servicios sociales, etc, hace que reduzcan los costes en mayor cuantía*

Claro que es barato, se saca ahí mismo, pero el coste en comparación con Arabia Saudita, es mayor. El coste de producir un barril de crudo en Venezuela es de 23 dólares, y de 10 dólares en Arabia Saudita. Cree ud. que es comparable los servicios sociales y poder adquisitivo entre ambos países? Y aún así, el coste en Arabia o Kuwait es mucho menor. En productos como la fruta, el coste de mano de obra, sí que marca la diferencia... En este caso, no sé.
Con lo cual la respuesta que me ha dado no me parece satisfactoria, investigaré a ver qué es lo que hacen los búlgaros para producir tan barato. En Polonia, por ejemplo, supongo que será por el hecho de que el carbón es barato... Pero lo de Bulgaria me intriga.

*O sea que la Merkel, por gobernar en algunas regiones con los verdes cambia la política de gobierno estatal, JAJAJAJA. Cuando el PP gobernaba en Extremadura con IU, entonces que hacia el PP a nivel estatal, comunismo puro y duro, no? a ver cual es la siguiente que suelta, difícil mejorarlo.*

Depende de la importancia de las regiones, claro... La comparación con Extremadura, una de las más atrasadas de España, no sé si es válida. De todas formas, reconozco que en Alemania el ecologismo está presente en un amplio espectro político, no sólo en los verdes. De todas formas sigo pensando que a los políticos les importa poco ofrecer energía barata, dan al pueblo lo que quieren, y la demagogia, a veces usada por los ecologistas, mueve votos. 
A veces los políticos toman decisiones catastróficas para ganar elecciones, mire si no la caterva de aeropuertos inútiles que hay por el país, y a menos de 20km de mi casa, otro...

----------


## termopar

A ver alma cándida, los precios de eurostat no son el precio de la electricidad real.  Es el precio medio del distribuidor en cada país y en cada rango de consumo. De hecho los precios que usted muestra es el de contratos de 2500 kw a 5000 kw, (que para nada un usuario normal consume esa potencia), para que usted lo entienda, lo que valen sus limones en Alemania  en contratos de toneladas y no el precio en origen. 
El que yo le muestro es con el que compran los distribuidores en origen y se llama precio spot y es el precio mayorista, más fidedigno y a partir del cual se forman muchos de los contratos.

Lo demás que comenta es enredarse en chorradas y son tantas que sólo le daré la razón en una,  la demagogia con el transvase del Ebro fue mucha y no fue por parte de los ecologistas, sino la de un partido corrupto que sigue gobernando y siendo votado.... y con el trasvase del tajo, lo mismo. No hay diferencia.

----------


## pablovelasco

*la demagogia con el transvase del Ebro fue mucha y no fue por parte de los ecologistas, sino la de un partido corrupto que sigue gobernando y siendo votado.... y con el trasvase del tajo, lo mismo.*

Imagino que se refiere al PP en el primer punto... Pero y en el segundo?? Qué partido corrupto hizo demagogia con el trasvase del Tajo?? Es que me pierdo entre tanto odio político... Fue la UCD, que gobernaba cuando la inauguraron, el PSOE que lo mantuvo sin problemas, habiendo ministros claramente favorables, o el PP que continuó con la misma política? O se remonta a la dictadura? o a los primeros planes de llevar agua al sureste español en la II república?

En cuanto a lo demás, mañana le respondo, es tarde. Y por favor, ahórrese esa pretendida superioridad moral y condescencia con la que trata a los que no piensan como usted, esto es un foro para debatir, no para dogmatizar y menos en política. Intentaré demostrar que las energías renovables encarecen la factura de los alemanes, pero mañana.

----------


## termopar

Pues en el trasvase del tajo, desde sus orígenes,  hubo demagogia. Primero con los caudales que existían en el tajo alto y el caudal que se podía trasvasar, segundo con los costes reales, tercero con los terrenos ilegales..... Si de todo esto ya se ha discutido largo y tendido. Ya sabe perfectamente en cada caso de donde vienen cada uno de los temas,..... y sí, en el Ebro está claro y usted mismo lo dice.

De lo de superioridad moral no sé a que viene. Acaso le he llamado ladrón, miserable o algo parecido?

 Le recuerdo que ya son varios los comentarios y datos erroneos, los que ha puesto. El último, el de eurostat, al que usted le concede tanta credibilidad, es que ya no se ni qué contestarle, le trato de explicar en donde se está equivocando y me habla de condescendencia. Si ya sabía yo que no iba a servir para nada los gráficos ya mostrados en el hilo. Usted es el que me retó a que le demostrase lo falso de las demagogias afirmadas, quizás con más chulería que actitud dialogante. Y ahora soy condescendiente?

----------

